
Ask HN: How to best manage multilingual content - throw-away-acco
I was wondering if anyone had any tips about how to manage content written in different languages.<p>We currently have two sites for English and Japanese users and the back-end is set up such that there are unique pages for the English and Japanese sites.<p>More recently, we have been moving towards more dynamic pages using Angular and part of that has allowed us to essentially create content once that can exist on both sites but be rendered in the target language of the site. Similarly, users can toggle languages for the content on both sites.<p>Right now, we are transitioning to include support for more languages (German, French, and Spanish) and what I want to see is if there are other people that have experience with managing content in multiple languages.
======
wingerlang
I don't speak Japanese, nor do I know particularly much about their culture or
how it might be changing - but there's a quite common topic of differences
between "western and asian" web design. So maybe you should keep it separate
and have a more targeted design for each language.

[https://randomwire.com/why-japanese-web-design-is-so-
differe...](https://randomwire.com/why-japanese-web-design-is-so-different/)

The product I work on has both English as well as multiple Asian languages but
we keep them the same just using different languages for each.

------
mbrock
It's probably more cutting edge research than you'd like but I'm really
intrigued by Grammatical Framework and the idea of generating UI language from
an "application grammar."

There is a company named Digital Grammars that is working on that kind of
thing, and probably some others.

